# waterfall and false bottom setup



## frogger (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey you guys I am looking to build my viv. What do I put under the false bottom. I read that the Hydroton balls could go there but I am asking for more info on that. Also I am making my background with foam and masking it a clay/substrate mix. Would it work to put a water fall in there and if so How would I?


----------



## the_deeb (Apr 21, 2008)

You don't neccessarily have to put anything under the false bottom. If your false bottom is suspended over the actual bottom using PVC, for example, you can just leave the rest of space open for water.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, you would not put anything under the false bottom except the pvc spacers to hold it up. Hydroton balls would be used _instead of _a false bottom.


----------



## Dsking85 (Sep 22, 2010)

put the hydroton over the false bottom in order to separate your substrate from the water.


----------



## frogger (Oct 3, 2010)

so how do i put a waterfall


----------



## bobzarry (Mar 2, 2005)

First you need to decide the type of waterfall you want. I would suggest doing a search in the parts & Construction section of this board for some ideas. 
You will soon see that there are almost as many ways to make a water fall as there are people making them.


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Incorporate the water pump under the false bottom , easiest is to build a corner piece out of the eggcrate . This so you can get to the pump I need be. Then u can run the tubing wherever you want in terrarium and it will keep circulaing within the terrarium . Good luck and take ur time


----------

